# Stock photo resources for designers



## macpablodesigns (Jun 11, 2010)

I was wondering what resources that other designers are using for their design layouts. I have been using stock.xchng - the leading free stock photography site & morgueFile free photos for creatives by creatives for image comps for designs lately, especially when they bring me 10 kilobyte jpeg files for a full bleed brochure or most of the other designs that I work on.

I was wondering what others where using free or paid stock services.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

We have used istock.com for 5 years or so, since we started purchasing stock photography.


----------

